# Beginner field questions. And where are shoots close to me???



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey guys. I'm interested in shooting some field tournaments. I know of no shoots locally to my area so if anyone else does, that would be a start. 

Arrows is my next question... I don't wanna spend a ton on quality outdoor arrows yet. I shoot fatboys outdoors and 2613's indoors. Any recomendation??? I would like to use the fatboys if it makes sense??? 

My x high indoors is 55 so I believe I could shoot outdoors pretty well. I shoot my hunting setup with cheep terminator lutes out to 90 yards and can group decent. 

Bow is a ve with spirals. 30" dl. 57#s


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

drockw said:


> Hey guys. I'm interested in shooting some field tournaments. I know of no shoots locally to my area so if anyone else does, that would be a start.
> 
> Arrows is my next question... I don't wanna spend a ton on quality outdoor arrows yet. I shoot fatboys outdoors and 2613's indoors. Any recomendation??? I would like to use the fatboys if it makes sense???
> 
> ...




```

```
wow... closer than you think... hehehehehehe


NFAA DIRECTOR FOR KY

Jerry Barr 919 Manor Dr.
Henderson, KY
42420-2420 Phone: (502) 827-4570 
Email: [email protected] 

i shot fatboys for about three yrs....for everything outdoors and indoors... just this season started shooting acc... shoot what you have, learned knowledge will tell more than anyone else can. :wink:
my scores have gone up ever so slightly, but more so from a better understanding of me and form and consistancy rahter than arrow type. besides... Hinky kept complaining that my FB were hogging the dot and he couldnt see well enough...:tongue:, so as an ambassador of " good sportsmanship "....... i changed just for him....


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

You don't want to shoot fatboys for field. Outdoors skinny arrows are your best bet. I'm not saying run out and drop 300.00 on some A/C/E's to get started, but I would look at some cost efficient skinny arrows to get going with.
Victory nanoforce
Easton redline's
Easton A/C/C's 
CX maxima's

And pin nocks will save you a ton of money through out the year:wink:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*bookmark this web....*

http://nfaaarchery.com/about/directors.cfm


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm from PA, so not sure of any shoots in your immediate area, but VA, MD, and NC are full of field courses. I'd like to go, but they may not like a yankee coming down and put a hurtin on some of them...LOL. If you ever get the chance, go to the HillBilly shoot in Cumberland,MD. Next year I believe it is being held the weekend before the 4th of July. It's just a great shoot, great people, a great club, and great food!!! As far as arrows and not wanting to spend a fortune, look into some ACC's. Fatboys are OK, but on a breezy day they will drift more than ACC's. I know there are other arrows that work well, and are reasonably prices, but I am not familiar with them. You'll probably be looking at 3-39's or 3-49's. It is a much different game then indoors, being it's outdoors with different weather conditions, and farther distances. Lots of good people on here will help you out.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks alot guys. I know about arrows etc, I was just wondering of some cost effective ones that anyoe else has used and had good luck with. I may go with the victory victory nanos for everything this year. 

Thanks for the references as well. I will get in to contact with him asap. 

Another thing... What about bt and wind??? Is it better to just follow through with back tension or carry a command release as well for windy days?

Thanks all for the help. I feel like a noob to this stuff haha.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

drockw said:


> Thanks alot guys. I know about arrows etc, I was just wondering of some cost effective ones that anyoe else has used and had good luck with. I may go with the victory victory nanos for everything this year.
> 
> Thanks for the references as well. I will get in to contact with him asap.
> 
> ...




```

```
you mean... there is a difference....????.....:mg:..... heheheeee
dont think the wind is that much of an issue, since the woods" usually cuts it down .... but then again, my BT is pretty much commanded by my thumb !......


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> you mean... there is a difference....????.....:mg:..... heheheeee
> dont think the wind is that much of an issue, since the woods" usually cuts it down .... but then again, my BT is pretty much commanded by my thumb !......


Lol! When I was shooting 70 the other day I had 2 errant shots bc of the wind. One wasn't bad but the other was pretty nasty. Could have been a coincedental break down in form as well but u never know

when I command my hingE I miss..... Plain and simple. I can shoot bt with my thumb release well tho also so I imagine it would be worthy of carrying just in case it was really windy and I needed to make the shot go when I wanted it to.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerpap said:


> I'm from PA, so not sure of any shoots in your immediate area, but VA, MD, and NC are full of field courses. I'd like to go, but they may not like a yankee coming down and put a hurtin on some of them...LOL. If you ever get the chance, go to the HillBilly shoot in Cumberland,MD. Next year I believe it is being held the weekend before the 4th of July. It's just a great shoot, great people, a great club, and great food!!! As far as arrows and not wanting to spend a fortune, look into some ACC's. Fatboys are OK, but on a breezy day they will drift more than ACC's. I know there are other arrows that work well, and are reasonably prices, but I am not familiar with them. You'll probably be looking at 3-39's or 3-49's. It is a much different game then indoors, being it's outdoors with different weather conditions, and farther distances. Lots of good people on here will help you out.


your always welcome to come on down


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

drockw said:


> Lol! When I was shooting 70 the other day I had 2 errant shots bc of the wind. One wasn't bad but the other was pretty nasty. Could have been a coincedental break down in form as well but u never know
> 
> when I command my hingE I miss..... Plain and simple. I can shoot bt with my thumb release well tho also so I imagine it would be worthy of carrying just in case it was really windy and I needed to make the shot go when I wanted it to.




```

```
70 m FITA's... or 70 yd lane field round ... ?..)... always good idea to have a backup for any reason...


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 70 m FITA's... or 70 yd lane field round ... ?..)... always good idea to have a backup for any reason...


70 yds in my back yard like I said... Total newb to field and fita. Not new to the outdoors as I have shot Asa and ibo. 

Enlighten me please


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

U guys gave actually inspired me to do a little homework. I read the stickys and some other stuff. I was honestly thinking field and fita were basically the same... Wrong!!!

When I think field and fita I think of the videos of reo winning overseas. That is fita correct??? 

I am surprisingly humbled lol bc usually i am the one trying to help the newb haha. This is just a totally different ballgame for me and most of my shooting peers. 

Any more insight is gladly appreciated!

Btw... How well do u field guys fare indoors??? I'm trying to get a grasp on how well or not I may shoot. I feel like I have a pretty strong shot, and consistency, but 110+ arrows up to 80 yards is honestly intimidating. Like I said, I do shoot these distances in the back yard for fun, but never in a tournament situation. I do t have anything to compare or score myself to. How big are the centers of the targets??? Some look to be the same size as a 5 spot face!!!! I just don't even know what to compare this to other than indoors bc of the shooting style. I'm ready to find one of these shoots!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Derek,
What a breathe of fresh air this thread is. :wink: For many of us in this forum our outdoor (Field) season is over and we're all left to shooting the same thing over and over indoors. Frankly, I'd still be shooting outside if there were enough daylight hours left.

For detail info on the Field archery games, I'd suggest you visit http://www.nfaa-archery.org/. On the left side is a link called "General Info" - start there. Then look for the "Documents" link. There's a lot of good info there that will keep you busy for a while. Start with these two documents: "Archery Range Guidelines" & "Range and target guidelines for NFAA rounds".

Hope to see you on a Field course soon.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

drockw said:


> Thanks alot guys. I know about arrows etc, I was just wondering of some cost effective ones that anyoe else has used and had good luck with. I may go with the victory victory nanos for everything this year.
> 
> Thanks for the references as well. I will get in to contact with him asap.
> 
> ...


Carbon Express Maximas (won OD Nationals) or Carbon Tech Whitetails (Either of these use a CB unibushing and g-nock in the back to protect the shaft) or Easton ACC's...

You'll likely not find wind to be a big problem. Most of the field courses around here are pretty well protected by trees and such (Though admittedly I haven't shot any courses in Ky)...I don't carry a command release with me


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> your always welcome to come on down


THANKS, but I'm gonna be sportin my PHILLIES hat!!!!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

drockw said:


> U guys gave actually inspired me to do a little homework. I read the stickys and some other stuff. I was honestly thinking field and fita were basically the same... Wrong!!!
> 
> When I think field and fita I think of the videos of reo winning overseas. That is fita correct??? ... yesI am surprisingly humbled lol bc usually i am the one trying to help the newb haha. This is just a totally different ballgame for me and most of my shooting peers.
> 
> ...




```

```
LOL... your'e getting there. and your'e not alone with the terminology... Field Round seems to presume shooting while in a field....:mg:

as far as the indoor scores... take a look at the threads of "our" weekly sitdown match, right here in the " errr-ahhhhhhh... well....Field Forum .." ..:lol:

keep the ?? coming, it reminds us that indoors won't last forever !!


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> LOL... your'e getting there. and your'e not alone with the terminology... Field Round seems to presume shooting while in a field....:mg:
> ...


Lol I will! I actually have really grown to love the perfection of indoor shooting. 

I am going to try and make it to at least one of these field shoots this year! Hopefully I can convince someone to go with me!!!

Thanks again guys.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.chickasawarchery.com/

Very active club with good people running it!


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

archerpap said:


> I'm from PA, so not sure of any shoots in your immediate area, but VA, MD, and NC are full of field courses. I'd like to go, but they may not like a yankee coming down and put a hurtin on some of them...LOL. If you ever get the chance, go to the HillBilly shoot in Cumberland,MD. Next year I believe it is being held the weekend before the 4th of July. It's just a great shoot, great people, a great club, and great food!!! As far as arrows and not wanting to spend a fortune, look into some ACC's. . Lots of good people on here will help you out.


As long as you're not wearing a Yankees cap, come on down... if ya do.. no cookies for you... :becky::wink:



Brown Hornet said:


> your always welcome to come on down


What Hornet said... 



drockw said:


> U guys gave actually inspired me to do a little homework. I read the stickys and some other stuff. I was honestly thinking field and fita were basically the same... Wrong!!!
> 
> When I think field and fita I think of the videos of reo winning overseas. That is fita correct???
> 
> ...


Don't forget... there's a lot of comradery that goes on... besides the shooting... :embara:



archerpap said:


> THANKS, but I'm gonna be sportin my PHILLIES hat!!!!!


:


south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> LOL... your'e getting there. and your'e not alone with the terminology... Field Round seems to presume shooting while in a field....:mg:
> ...


I want it to be spring again....


----------

